# Google "Chrome"



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

anybody downloaded it? Is it worth it? Any criticism or praise?

As an aside.....I finally after five years of mooching off company web (with (HEAVY filters) during breaks and after work....I finally got home internet access!!! Its like I moved here from communist Russia!!!:dance: :dance: I think my garden might suffer because of this splurge


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I like it, mainly because it's a lot less bloated than IE or FF. I've found a few plug-ins that it doesn't work with yet, but other than that it works fine.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I tried it hoping that I could pick up a little surfing speed. Seemed to me to be slower than Firefox so I uninstalled it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I tried it hoping that I could pick up a little surfing speed. Seemed to me to be slower than Firefox so I uninstalled it.


I uninstalled it after a couple of days. It wasn't compatible with my accelerator and it was slower than molasses.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I tried it hoping that I could pick up a little surfing speed. Seemed to me to be slower than Firefox so I uninstalled it.


I don't see why Chrome would help you surf any faster. It uses less system resources than IE or FF, but it isn't going to make your Internet connection any faster.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I tried it for a couple of days when I was unable to reinstall Firefox. It was ok, but I really prefer Firefox. Also somebody on the thread comparing IE and FF supplied a link to an article about privacy issues which seemed convincing enough to me to go back to Firefox as soon as I figured out how to do it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I don't see why Chrome would help you surf any faster. It uses less system resources than IE or FF, but it isn't going to make your Internet connection any faster.


Perhaps I incorrectly assumed that with less resources tied up by the computer that pages would load faster, hence faster surfing. Whether true or not the pages actually loaded slower so I considered that as slowed surfing.

Kind of like my generally keeping Java and Java Script turned off so that pages load less material or whatever else goes on so that the pages load quicker allowing for faster surfing. Wish there was a way to get rid of animated smiley faces as Java off doesn't do it. They slow pages immensely in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Wish there was a way to get rid of animated smiley faces


There is. I have them turned off. I don't remember how I turned them off, though lol.


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

As of right IE 8 offer better privacy protection. Have you look at Opera web browser ?


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Thank you all. I was interested in the "incognito" feature that lets you browse without recording any history. I still use company laptop at home (not doing anything wrong, but would rather not have everything recorded. 
any other browsers offer this?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

mooman said:


> Thank you all. I was interested in the "incognito" feature that lets you browse without recording any history. I still use company laptop at home (not doing anything wrong, but would rather not have everything recorded.
> any other browsers offer this?


I have no idea about IE, but the Mozilla family of browsers and Opera browser both have option to not save any history. You just go into settings and make changes you want. You can also set them to accept all cookies but dump them at end of session.

You might also look at Torpak browser: http://www.brothersoft.com/xb-browser-torpark-75427.html I have no idea about it since its for windows only and I dont take windows online.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Nevada, you are a knuckle head. Seriously. And whoever turned off java & java script is no better. modern day browsers use java based rendering engines to render the pages faster than the classic MHTML engine; disabling java and java script forces your browser to go back to the slower MHTML engine. This won't equate to faster page LOADING, but it does make better use of faster connections by letting you see things sooner. That said, the java based rendering engine google chrome uses IS very CPU intensive; For several seconds, my computer would flat-line at %100 CPU usage even just loading a basic shopping site like www.pricewatch.com (this is on chrome), whereas with firefox, the CPU never breaks the %88 usage mark. This test was done on a 2.4Ghz CPU with 1GB of RAM and a sprint wireless broadband connection equivelant to dial-up (apparently I'm over the 5GB\month limit). I don't recommend google chrome to browse the web unless you've got a newer intel p4 with one of those limited-edition 3.8Ghz (SINGLE CORE) CPUs. I rate the current web browsers on CPU usage as follows:

firefox is lowest;
opera is the second lowest;
internet explorer is second highest;
google chrome is highest.

I very strongly recommend firefox until they push out the 3.0.* to 3.5 MU (merge users). beyond that, it's anyone's game. once they push out the 3.5 switch over, firefox will move to between internet explorer and chrome in my list.

hope this clarifies some things.



Nevada said:


> I don't see why Chrome would help you surf any faster. It uses less system resources than IE or FF, but it isn't going to make your Internet connection any faster.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Mechanic Intern said:


> And whoever turned off java & java script is no better.


Well I may not understand the mechanics or the whys and hows, I only know what works best for me.

I just did a simple experiment using a count-up timer to see how long in took various web pages to fully load with Java and Java Script turned on and off.

In between I used the FF clear private data feature and started from the Google search page which I use as Home. My bookmarked Wunderground weather page loaded completely in 4 seconds without Java and Java Script and took 6 seconds with them. I repeated the test several time and produced the same results. Similar results for The Hutchinson News home page at: http://www.hutchnews.com/

Bottom line, whatever works best for each of us whether it should or not. 
With J & JS off some content is not shown so in my view that gives faster surfing.

I do thank you for explaining what is happening or should be happening.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Chrome crashes a lot on my computer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Chuck is there a way to turn the animated gif smileys off as ladycat stated? 

I tried turning off images under options and they still appear.

It is only the animated smileys that I want to get rid of.

Thanks.


----------

